# Psa screening



## saniray (Mar 30, 2010)

Did Medicare stop using V76.44 for psa screening?


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Mar 30, 2010)

*Psa*

I am not aware of any changes.  This is the code that we still use.  Are you having problems with using this diagnosis?


----------



## cristig4 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am still receiving payment for V76.44 but with medicare the code billed for screening needs to be G0103.


----------

